# BLASC 2.5, sqlite3.dll Fehlermeldung



## Ziff_Daedalus (4. September 2008)

Hi Ho!

Ich bin langjähriger buffed Fanboy, hatte bis dato auch keine Probleme die ich nicht mithilfe der Foren lösen konnte, aber heute ist es doch soweit gekommen. 

Folgende Vorgeschichte.

Mein XP brüllt mich schon seit Wochen an, dass "endlich" das neue Service Pack 3 verfügbar ist und ich soll es jetzt endlich installieren. Na gut, ich habe keinen negativen Erfahrungsberichte gehört und fasste mir ein Herz und fing mit der Installation an. 

Nachdem Neustart kam auch schon die Fehlermeldung vom BLASC autostart : "die anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil sqlite3.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation könnte das Problem lösen"

Da aber bis vor der Installation von SP3, BLASC Problemlos funktionierte, machte ich mich natürlich gleich auf die Suche nach "sqlite3.dll", kann ja nicht sein, das sich das file einfach verabschiedet. Der Schluldige war sehr schnell gefunden, der Bösewicht der "sqlite3.dll" vertrieb ist Trend Micro Internet Security Pro. Ohne sich zu schämen verschiebt er mir das benötigte File einfach in die Quarantäne und behauptet das File sei mit TROJ_GENERIC.ADV (low-threat Trojaner) infiziert. Auch wenn ich den BLASC 2.5 Installer neu runterlade (natürlich von buffed.de)  und versuche zu installieren wird "sqlite3.dll" sofort wieder in die Quarantäne verschoben. 
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass BLASC 2.5 keine bösen Viren oder Trojaner enthält drängt sich mir die Frage auf, warum erst mit dem Install von SP3 der Virenscan auf diese Idee kommt... 

Wie dem auch sei, ich denke mal das "Problem" liegt an einem neuen Virendefinitionsfile von Trend Micro, wobei es trotzdem komisch ist, das es erst mit SP3 mecker. (ich weiss ich wiederhole mich xD)


Jetzt kommt endlich meine Frage...

Hat von euch jemand auch dieses Problem bzw etwaige Lösungsvorschläge für mich?


BLASC ist natürlich nicht für mein Überleben notwendig, jedoch mag ich dieses Tool sehr. Ich hoffe ich habe diesen Text nicht zu verwirrend geschrieben, passiert mir leider ziemlich oft^^


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus und einen schönen Tag!


----------



## IncubusHH (5. September 2008)

Hi.

Auch ich habe das Problem und auch ich benutze Trend Micro Internet Security.
Vielleicht sollte ich Trend Micro mal deinstallieren und ein anderes Produkt benutzen? BullGuard soll eine Gamer-Edition seines Produkts herausgegeben haben.

Aber auch ich bin selbstverständlich an einer Lösung dieses Problems sehr interessiert.

Gruß 

Incubus


----------



## IncubusHH (5. September 2008)

Hi nochmal.

Die Ursache an dem Problem ist definitiv nicht SP3, sondern ein Update von Trend Micro, dass wohl gestern eingespielt wurde.

Habe nun die DLL von der Virussuche ausgenommen und schon läuft Blasc wieder - keine feine Lösung, aber es geht immerhin erstmal.
Du mußt Dir den Quarantäneordner anzeigen lassen, lässt die DLL wiederherstellen und gehst anschließend in die Einstellungen für Viren- und Spywareschutz.
Von dort aus klickst du auf erweiterte Einstellungen und dann auf auswählen bei "Bestimmte Dateien und Ordner übergehen"

Da klickst Du dann auf die wiederhergestellte DLL und schließt alles wieder ... und siehe da, Blasc läuft wieder :-)


----------



## Ziff_Daedalus (8. September 2008)

Hi Incubus!

Vielen Dank für deine Infos. Wie du schon sagtest ist es nicht die eleganteste Lösung, aber bis Trend Micro das nächste update nachwirft, kann man das schon verkraften *g*


----------



## Ollolo (19. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffis^^
ich wollte mir das neue BLASC 2.5 ebenfals runterladen....
mir wurde dann nach der Installation ein "unerwarteter Fehler" angezeigt. Als ich es Neuinstallieren wollte, bekamm ich eben fals die Meldung,
das "sqlite3.dll" nicht gefunden wurde. Allerdings hat mein Antivir es nicht in der Quarantäne und es ist auch nirgents wo auf meinem PC zu finden....
Ich hab Vista. kann mir jemdand helfen?

MTFBWY Ollolo


----------



## FreeSlider (19. März 2009)

Ollolo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffis^^
> ich wollte mir das neue BLASC 2.5 ebenfals runterladen....
> mir wurde dann nach der Installation ein "unerwarteter Fehler" angezeigt. Als ich es Neuinstallieren wollte, bekamm ich eben fals die Meldung,
> das "sqlite3.dll" nicht gefunden wurde. Allerdings hat mein Antivir es nicht in der Quarantäne und es ist auch nirgents wo auf meinem PC zu finden....
> ...




hallo zusammen... hab das selbe Problem, habe jetzt seit ca nem halben Jahr kein Blasc mehr genutzt weil der Craft ja bisher noch in arbeit war...
hab jetzt mitbekommen das ne neue Version von Blasc verfügbar ist... hab mir diese heruntergeladen und das setup gestartet...
alles was kommt ist die fehlermeldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was kan ich machen... wenn ich diese   "DLL" datei aus dem internet runterladen soll/würde ...WO SOLL ICH DIESE DANN HINKOPIEREN, WO WÜRDE DIESE HINGEHÖHREN ?

Habe  Vista   als betriebsystem.

bitte um hilfe, danke


----------



## Naasvol (19. März 2009)

Hatte das gleiche Problem.

Ladet euch die dll Datei hier herunter.
Danach entpackt ihr die Zip Datei und speichert sie im Windows/system/ Ordner ab.

Anschliessend sollte die installation/Blasc wieder funktionieren.
Ich habe das Archiv mit Antivir geprüft, übernehme aber selbstverständlich keinerlei Haftung für etwaige Viren, etc.

Grüsse


----------



## Xipamida (19. März 2009)

Naasvol schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Ladet euch die dll Datei hier herunter.
> Danach entpackt ihr die Zip Datei und speichert sie im Windows/system/ Ordner ab.
> ...



Hallo,

genau so hab ichs jetzt gemacht und es scheint zu funzen... zumindest wird mir Blasc jetzt mal installiert ^^ - mal schauen wie es weitergeht ;-)


----------



## Frischi (20. März 2009)

Naasvol schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Ladet euch die dll Datei hier herunter.
> Danach entpackt ihr die Zip Datei und speichert sie im Windows/system/ Ordner ab.
> ...



Super, danke hat prima geklappt. Hatte das gleiche Problem mit Vista!

DANKE


----------



## Teal (20. März 2009)

Das Problem tritt fast nur auf, wenn irgend eine Firewall oder der Router etwas blockt. Dann wird die Datei nicht mit runtergeladen. War zumindest bei mir mal des Rätsels Lösung...


----------



## Warmonga (20. März 2009)

hatte das Problem mit der Datei auch, das Problem hat sich nun erledigt, allerdings habe ich leider ein weiteres. Immer wenn ich in Vista Blasc starten will erscheint unten rechts über der AKtionsleiste in Windows "Blasc 2  unbekannter Fehler".
Ich hab Blasc immer gerne genutzt und würde es auch gerne weiterhin tun, allerdings hab ich echt absolut keine ahnung woran das liegen kann, zumal ich blasc nun mindestens 20mal neu runtergeladen und neu installiert habe und immer das gleiche.

Das Problem tritt jeweils schon beim ersten starten auf, sodass ich gar nicht in das Menü komme, geschweige meine characterdaten oder accountdaten eingeben kann.

Bin echt bissl hilflos, kennt einer ne Lösung?


----------

